# Can you write in cursive?



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm just wondering. Until a little while ago, I just assumed everyone could, but I was talking to my two friends who are about four years younger than me and I found out that they don't. I thought it was kind of odd. Personally, I go back and forth in cursive and printing when I'm writing. It's just quicker and more expressive.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i do love cursive english..i have a good handwriting..won prizes too at school


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, we learned that in second grade when I was in elementary school. I don't know if they still teach it, though.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I feel silly - what is cursive?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, but it gets messed up if I try to go too quickly. My normal quick writing has some use of cursive letters.

They forced us to learn it in third grade because supposedly some day we were going to have to always write in cursive and printing would not be acceptable, but it turned out that the only place printing was not accepted was fourth grade and that writing in cursive is not actually the essential life skill they made it out to be. Meanwhile, they did not teach typing skills at all.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Uh...yeah. That's pretty much required isn't it?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Janniffy said:


> I feel silly - what is cursive?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, we had cursive writing rammed down our throats in elementary school. It was a must. So, now, I can write it fairly well if I want to.

My standard style, though, is a hybrid of printing and cursive.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, so are kids not being taught cursive nowadays? If so, what a shame!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, but I rarely use it. My handwriting is already messy enough as it is, so I write all of my notes for class in print.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

We were forced to learn it in 3rd grade, and have never used it since, except for in my signature. -_- Why did they waste our time? Should have taught us typing instead.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Janniffy said:


> I feel silly - what is cursive?


Cletis posted one style. This is the version I learned in the second grade (1982-1983). It is called the Zaner-Bloser technique:








I write cursive all the time - even as a techie. I write down notes from my meetings.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ I didn't know they had different versions. Apparently I learned the same one. 

Cursive was also referred to as "longhand" at my school.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I was taught it at school but I just had to grab some paper to see if I still could.... little rusty but I still got it ..tttiiisssss B)


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

"Cursive"? you mean _joined up writing_ lol.....


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

My kids were taught for one year (grade 2 or 3) but don't use it any more. They are taught more keyboarding now. Like a few above, mine is often a hybrid. Cursive can be written faster than printing. For legibility sake I print more at work so there isn't any confusion.

What's sad is when my wife wrote a letter in cursive to the school and they didn't know how to read it. It was perfectly legible cursive but she had to rewrite it in standard text.

I also know how to write calligraphy even though I am a bit rusty. It amazes people when they compare my normal writing to my calligraphy. It takes a lot longer to write though.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

No, I have dyspraxia so my writing is illegible enough without purposefully making it more so through the addition of unnecessary squiggles and loops.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes. Thats how I've been taught to write in school.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I find writing in cursive easier and quicker. Printing feels slow, uncomfortable and wrong, kind of like having to pause after every step while walking. It's an alien concept to me that one would 'give it up' and lose the ability after school.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I used to but haven't tried it for years. We were taught in second grade and I used it up until about eighth grade. I haven't used it since.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

I think 3rd grade was only time I ever used cursive


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes but i never write in cursive. It's hard & Annoying to read in cursive too...


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

tlgibson97 said:


> What's sad is when my wife wrote a letter in cursive to the school and they didn't know how to read it. It was perfectly legible cursive but she had to rewrite it in standard text.


Holy cow that makes me feel old... that there are teachers who don't know it.

But yes kids, there was a time when everyone had to learn cursive writing.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

What's funny is my son's writing is almost totally illegible to anyone, but his cursive writing is very nice. It might just be because he doesnt know cursive that well and it forces him to slow down.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> ^ I didn't know they had different versions. Apparently I learned the same one.
> 
> Cursive was also referred to as "longhand" at my school.


There was an art to it :lol.

The teachers in my school had a chalk drawing device that would allow for up to five lines of chalk that could be drawn at the same time. They would use three of the five with the famous Zaner-Bloser colors :lol.

*Top Line Blue*
*Midline Purple*
*Baseline Pink*

They would then use ordinary white chalk to teach us the upstrokes, downstrokes and loops. My teacher would teach us a letter and then bring people with names involving those letters up to the chalkboard to practice writing our names.

Capital X was the last letter we learned and she was pretty strict with teaching us that - the lines joining the loops were not to cross and only touched for a certain length. For a rare letter, it got a lot of attention.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Of course I can, we had to learn it back in the 1st grade.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Of course. How else do you write?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

^^ In print like god intended. :b


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Cletis posted one style. This is the version I learned in the second grade (1982-1983). It is called the Zaner-Bloser technique:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it joined writing?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Neptunus said:


> Wow, so are kids not being taught cursive nowadays? If so, what a shame!


I know of one school around here that doesn't teach it. I don't know about the other schools though. They also don't teach phonics anymore. I got into an argument with my college English instructor about this. She said you don't need phonics to learn to read. Well that might be true, but you don't learn how to read well. I had extensive phonics in elementary school and I became a very good reader. My social studies teacher in junior high was very impressed of my reading ability when we were required to read out loud from the text book.


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, I _can _write in cursive, but over the years it's become mostly printing. I'm a pretty fast writer and too impatient to be fussy about proper loops, etc., so in some cases I've improvised unusual formations... My lower-case "d" is apparently quite odd - like a tent over a circle, using a single line. I do try to keep things legible, but many of the standard cursive connections/loops never really flowed for me, and being a Leftie probably didn't help.

I still remember crying after school from the stress of trying to learn cursive in Grade 3; it's like my hand was fighting me every step of the way. Then again, when I was first learning to print, I used to switch between my left and right hands and would sometimes write everything backwards, so there was always something screwy going on there. 

Nowadays, I'd be horrendously slow and awkward trying to write entirely in school-taught cursive.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

:yes I was taught in school but the teacher had a somewhat hard time teaching me because they weren't used to teaching left-handers :lol My everyday handwriting is a random mixture of cursive and print....and sometimes connected print :stu
My cursive signature seen on one of this year's 75 company Christmas card I signed:


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

My sample of cursive writing:

%#[email protected]*[email protected]!#!


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

I can't! The school I went to didn't taught everyone, so I never got to learn how to write in cursive.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> Wow, so are kids not being taught cursive nowadays? If so, what a shame!


There isn't much point to it. Cursive's big selling point is that it's supposed to be faster than printing. In the 21st century we type to be even faster than that.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Janniffy said:


> I feel silly - what is cursive?


It is the everyday version of the Ancient Egyptian language.


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah learned in school. Although, I've only used it to sign my name since out of school.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I was just trying to write in cursive a bit. It took me five tries to write "writing" without screwing up either the "wr" or the "in", even going slowly and carefully. Then once I got it right, the "n" got distorted again on the very next try. This is why cursive is much, much slower than printing for me. I have to be very deliberate about it, and even when I am I still make mistakes.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

My handwriting is pretty messy. I try not to use it if I want to be understood. But it's a lot faster than printing.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes, I prefer cursive because I like the feeling of writing whole words and not thinking about each separate letter. But if I'm writing _to _someone I will rewrite later in printed letters so they can understand it.

Kinda off topic, but I used to have horrific hand writing as a child. My mother called it "chicken scribble". Sometimes I would even get so caught up in what I was writing that I ignored the lines on the paper. The first word on every line would be out of alignment and form an inward slant. \


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I think it's kind of sad that they don't teach it any more. Handwriting is such an expressive art form that just flows out of your hands.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Yeah. I remember in the 2nd grade when I learned to write in cursive. They told us that from here on out people would expect us to write in cursive. Well guess what.. I'm 16 years old & the only time I ever see cursive writing is in signatures mainly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Janniffy said:


> Is it joined writing?


 Yes, it is joined writing.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

"cursive" is clearly American terminology, according to this wikipedia definition:
*Cursive*, also known as *joined-up writing*, *joint writing*, *linking*, or *running writing*, is any style of handwriting in which the symbols of the language are written in a simplified and/or _flowing_ manner, generally for the purpose of making writing easier or faster.

then yes, I can write in cursive. In that most of my letters are joined together in a continuous, ugly scrawl. But some prescriptive system of specific pretentious loops and unnecessary squiggles? No.


----------



## Grump (Dec 22, 2011)

I am left handed, and was continually belted on the knuckles for "being too lazy to do it the right way". As a consequence, I never learned how to write properly. No one can understand my writing even now. :sus


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Well I know how, it just doesn't look very nice.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Kind of.


----------



## KateGladstone (Dec 22, 2011)

Research shows: the fastest and most legible handwriters avoid cursive. They join only some letters, not all of them: making the easiest joins, skipping the rest, and using print-like shapes for those letters whose cursive and printed shapes disagree. (Citation on request- and there are actually handwriting programs that teach this way.)
Reading cursive still matters -- this takes just 30 to 60 minutes to learn, and can be taught to a five- or six-year-old if the child knows how to read. The value of reading cursive is therefore no justification for writing it.
Remember, too: whatever your elementary school teacher may have been told by her elementary school teacher, cursive signatures have no special legal validity over signatures written in any other way. (Don't take my word for this: talk to any attorney.)

Yours for better letters,
Kate Gladstone - CEO, Handwriting Repair/Handwriting That Works
Director, the World Handwriting Contest
Co-Designer, BETTER LETTERS handwriting trainer app for iPhone/iPad
http://www.HandwritingThatWorks.com


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

​


Ortelius said:


> I can't! The school I went to didn't taught everyone, so I never got to learn how to write in cursive.


Really? I've never heard such a thing.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my boss, who is a few years older than me, has terrible handwriting. Worse than a doctor's prescription. It's disturbing. whereas mine, of course, is handwoven by the angels themselves and looks like fine spun gold lace.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

I've been writing in cursive since the third grade. Very few people do though. It's al bubble script like they're all in middle school.


----------



## wolfsaber (May 1, 2011)

My handwriting is a hybrid between cursive and manuscript.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

leonardess said:


> my boss, who is a few years older than me, has terrible handwriting. Worse than a doctor's prescription.


My boss is the same way. He's often gone during the day and I'm left trying to decipher whatever he has written on the schedule. It gets...frustrating to say the least. I can sometimes make out the first letter, but otherwise its just a wavy or flat line. Its bad enough that even he can't read it most of the time. My handwriting is clear and legible.


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> Really? I've never heard such a thing.


I don't think we get to learn how to write in cursive in school nowdays here in Sweden. I don't know why though. I guess they don't see it as necessary as before so they assume the children to be taught by their parents or just if we can and want to.

It is perhaps also worth mentioning that statistically the Swedish school system has been in a significant downturn the last decade.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I always write in cursive. Print letters look ugly and plain to me.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes I always handwrite, it is easier  printing takes 3 times as long for me... lol


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I just voted no. I learned 15-16 yrs ago as a kid but don't remember how to do it, except my name lol


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I can but I don't really see the point.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

i write in cursive but either way handwriting is still bad


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, I can & do write in cursive. Much faster than printing, though typing is still faster than writing cursive.



Neptunus said:


> Wow, so are kids not being taught cursive nowadays? If so, what a shame!


With how computers have taken over the world, being good at writing cursive has little value. Don't college students today all have a lap tops with them at all times, unlike 20 years ago when I started college and everyone had a pen & notebook.

My 58-year-old brother has been left behind. He says they never taught him how to type because he was smart & they knew he'd have a secretary to type for him at work & a wife to type personal correspondence for him.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

It was mandatory at the school I attended. I'm actually surprised that I remember how to write in cursive despite the fact that I haven't purposefully done so in years. Obviously I have to sign certain things throughout the day, but I don't put much effort into it, and I doubt most people would consider it cursive writing.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

PickleNose said:


> I can but I don't really see the point.


What if you want to get a medical degree? That demands the ability to scribble scripts that only a highly trained pharmacist has any chance of being able to decipher.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> What if you want to get a medical degree? That demands the ability to scribble scripts that only a highly trained pharmacist has any chance of being able to decipher.


 True.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> What if you want to get a medical degree? That demands the ability to scribble scripts that only a highly trained pharmacist has any chance of being able to decipher.


When I use to note orders in my last job I had a heck of the time reading the Psychiatrist scripts, but luckily the Pharmacist could read them. She would type them out for me.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

I can, but usually I just mash cursive and print together. xP


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

My class was the last the school system attempted to teach cursive to and we all didn't want to use it between the year we learned it and the year we reviewed it. They didn't want to spend time reteaching it and making us use it so every grade after that the teachers had to make exceptions for my class and not ask for things in cursive. This set it up so every class following didn't use cursive either and it is gone from that school system. So that's a few 100 people a year graduating that don't know cursive. I can sign my name (had to look up some letters when I got married) and that's it.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

We had to learn cursive in third grade, and all writing had to be in cursive until about seventh grade. After that, I only used it for my signature; I had to re-learn it because the honesty statement for the SAT had to be written in cursive. I occasionally bust it out for funsies, but I don't have much use for it.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I can write in cursive, but it looks _terrible_. And the only thing I've used cursive for since age 8 is my signature.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Not if someone needs to be able to read it.

I can. But I shouldn't.


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

I used to be able to but I've forgot after a while of not using it. :blush


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

I almost always write in cursive.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

I can but I think my cursive looks terrible. I prefer print


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

I can't. I remember when I was the only no vote, glad I'm not alone anymore :lol. I learned in 3rd grade but I quickly forgot because I never used it (because it actually looked worse than my print handwriting, which I didn't think was possible). So I know how to write whatever letters are in my name for my signature, that's it :stu.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't think so.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

I prefer writing exclusively in cursive unless I'm doing labels or checks, etc. Just flows faster and more naturally. Penning quick notes is a must for some professions.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes but it looks very awful.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I was taught joined up handwriting in primary school and my writing now is usually half and half, some letters I join some I don't


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Yup, but it's pretty awful and it takes me forever (which defeats the purpose) so normally, I write in a combination of cursive and print.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

My cursive sucks and I hate writing in cursive. I prefer to write in neat print, but the way I write sometimes is almost like a print/cursive blend, where some of my letters are concerned. It's like I want to connect each of my letters to each other in a chain.

Edit: Oh, I guess I'm not the only one with this issue!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i learned in like third grade, but i have chicken scratch signatures.


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

I attended a Catholic Primary-School... got taught cursive there... I mostly write in printed handwriting now, though, unless I'm in a hurry (e.g. exam papers and so on).


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

I've always found cursive to be a rather pointless thing to know - though I shouldn't talk, since my writing is a disaster, a horrendously messy cursive-printing hybrid that my teachers were always on my case about when I was little. I've been told that cursive is really important, but I had it shoved down my throat so much in elementary school that I kind of loathe it.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I use a mish mash of cursive and print, but yesss I can do/was taught joined up writing.


It's incredibly inconsistent and though, even my signature. And I write it at least a hundred times a week.


Maybe I really am retart :stu


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I can, but according to my mom it looks like a child's handwriting, lol.
I wish I had a really cool cursive signiature!


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

> This is the version I learned in the second grade (1982-1983). It is called the Zaner-Bloser technique:


Oh, I wasn't aware that there were different styles. That's the one I learned.

I don't write in cursive too much anymore, simply because my handwriting is terrible. The only time I use it is for my signature, and that's transmogrified into some mutated offspring of cursive. XD


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

I can (and my pure cursive isn't bad either), but I've typed anything of importance since I was 9 so my handwriting has always been more about notetaking for myself than clarity for others. I learned teeline shorthand a few years ago, and it was probably a mistake because my default handwriting (unless I'm consciously writing in one style or another) went from a split between print and cursive into a print/cursive/shorthand combination that I can get out pretty quick but is tough for anyone to read but me.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

When I was younger I used to write in cursive all the time. I even got compliments on my writing. Around high school time, I made it a habit to strictly write in print, probably because it was more suitable for the school work.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes. They taught it to us in 1st or 2nd grade. I don't think many schools teach it anymore though.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

The "proper" way?
I _can_, but I don't like to.
Standard cursive is annoying and unnatural to write, and often hard to read.
When I write, my letters naturally blend together a little bit, but I'd still consider it print.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I can tho Im not sure how legible it is.


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

I do but I prefer writing (and reading) in print.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Janniffy said:


> I feel silly - what is cursive?


Joined up handwriting 

I thought everyone knew how to write in joined up, everyone in England seems to be able to. But im going to start writing in print, my joined up is illegable.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I rarely use it except for my signature. I use to write out the daily progress notes in cursive until the House Manager complained about my writing. So I started to write it out in block writing. Now at work the Progress notes are done on the computer.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Only my first and last name, cursive writing looks messy and it's kinda hard to remember how all the letters go


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I used to write exclusively in cursive. Then I entered junior high, and none of my teachers could read it properly. It was very quick, sharp and vertical. If I'm not careful, my handwriting tends to degenerate into scribbles, just like my signature did. 

In grade 7 I forced myself to switch to block letters, and I haven't looked back since.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

snowyowl said:


> I've always found cursive to be a rather pointless thing to know - though I shouldn't talk, since my writing is a disaster, a horrendously messy cursive-printing hybrid that my teachers were always on my case about when I was little. I've been told that cursive is really important, but I had it shoved down my throat so much in elementary school that I kind of loathe it.


I agree and I had it shoved down my throat in elementary school as well. Teachers would tell me that cursive was such an important thing to know and that we'd have to use it all the time:sus So much time was wasted practicing it. And I haven't used it (apart from my signature which is really a combination of print and cursive) since 4th grade.


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

yes, but when do you actually use it, besides when you write your signature??


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

i can but i don't write like that anymore. mainly because my writing is too messy.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

Can I, as in do I know how? Yes.
Does it look good? Nooooo. lol


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

_....No, LOL...my handwriting is kinda,really bad LOL_


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I can. Still remember it from year 3 in primary school. Never use it though xD. Unlike my sister, who uses it all the time - can't read it <.<;


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I love cursive writing


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I can... but I don't. Looks awful. I wish I had pretty joined-up writing.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> Yes, we had cursive writing rammed down our throats in elementary school. It was a must. So, now, I can write it fairly well if I want to.
> 
> My standard style, though, is a hybrid of printing and cursive.


THIS! :high5


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Can I? Yes. Is it legible? No.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

What are computers for ? ^__^


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

I *can* write in cursive, but I hardly ever do. I prefer to print.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I am proficient in the exquisite art of handwriting yes... XD

But I don't know what this "cursive" thing is. I've always called it handwriting.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I used to be able to write in both forms of cursive shown on the first page of the topic. I learned the fancier one first and the more cleaned up form around 6th grade.

I don't even remember how to print now.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah, I write cursive (even though I'm left-handed, it's more difficult for left-handers or so they say).


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

bezoomny said:


> Yeah, I write cursive (even though I'm left-handed, *it's more difficult for left-handers or so they say*).


I think it's because a lot of them are possibly/probably being taught by right-handers. I'm left-handed and I remember having to keep going back in forth between being taught by all the teachers (who were right-handed) and my mother (who was left-handed). Each transition made it that much more of a pain in the ***.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

My cursive is terrible. Their are certain times when I'm writing quickly that I kind of blend printing and cursive together, but other than that I never write that way. I would like to learn calligraphy.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah but I rarely do since it looks awful when i do.


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

Kind of. I used to be able to, but I've forgotten a lot of the capital letters. I always hated writing in cursive anyway. We'd always have to write everything in cursive in elementary school, and it just looked horrible. It was worse when we had to grade other kid's papers. None of the teachers I had after elementary school made us use cursive, though.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I write using both, but the majority of the time it's cursive. It just flows a lot better, and writing each letter separately like you do in a text message when you have predictive turned off.


----------



## anonbearssoul (Feb 27, 2012)

the only time i write in cursive is to give people my money :|


----------



## SartoriTaurus (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes, it's my normal handwriting, and I've been writing that way since I was about 7 or 8. I hardly understand my handwriting though lol!


----------



## redskinsfan17 (Feb 9, 2012)

I love cursive. I write with a mix of cursive and print.


----------

